# Asus EEE PC 1000H



## ccc (Feb 26, 2009)

hi

has someone successfully installed freeBSD on the notebook *Asus EEE PC 1000H* ?
I think these interfaces are NOT supported:

ethernet adapter: Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E
wireless: RALINK, it needs rt2860 module


----------



## mathuin (Feb 27, 2009)

I have a 1000.  The hardware is a little different, but the wired and wireless ethernet are both the same as your machine.  The wired ethernet is supported and uses the ale(4) driver.  I haven't gotten gigabit to work but the rest does work.  The wireless ethernet probably should be ral(4) but it is not supported -- it's detected with pciconf but nothing shows up in dmesg.

Hope that helps!


----------



## ccc (Feb 28, 2009)

thx, but what about freeBSD 8.0 current ?
does 8.0 current support rt2860 ?


----------



## tobe (Feb 28, 2009)

For the wireless, you can try the ndis wrapper and use the MS Windows driver if your hardware is not supported. I'm using the ndis driver on my laptop and it works fine.


----------



## mathuin (Mar 1, 2009)

Where can I find detailed instructions on how to do this?  I haven't messed with NDIS since Novell Netware...


----------



## mathuin (Mar 1, 2009)

ccc said:
			
		

> thx, but what about freeBSD 8.0 current ?
> does 8.0 current support rt2860 ?



Nope!  After compiling in ral, ralfw, firmware, and the wlan crew, the closest I get is this:

pci1: <network> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)


----------



## ccc (Mar 1, 2009)

mathuin said:
			
		

> Nope!  After compiling in ral, ralfw, firmware, and the wlan crew, the closest I get is this:
> 
> pci1: <network> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)



thx, but howto compile in ral, ralfw, firmware?

which freeBSD 8.0 have you tried?
from ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/200902/ ?


----------



## mathuin (Mar 2, 2009)

I've been running 8-CURRENT using csup to keep up to date.  I am using /usr/share/examples/cvsup/standard-supfile as my supfile.

I modified the kernel file I'm using (ASUS-EEEPC-901-8.0 which I got from a FreeBSD wiki page) to include the five 'device' lines found in the ral(4) man page:  ral, ralfw, wlan, wlan_amrr, and firmware.  The man page doesn't list RT2860 support, but the original author has been focusing on OpenBSD support and the OpenBSD CVS mailing list archives show that he has committed RT2860 support into OpenBSD last November.  I wish I was clever enough to somehow take that driver and run it on FreeBSD.

Is it worth making a PR?


----------



## tobe (Mar 5, 2009)

mathuin said:
			
		

> Where can I find detailed instructions on how to do this?  I haven't messed with NDIS since Novell Netware...


In the handbook ? :OOO


----------



## ccc (Mar 5, 2009)

mathuin said:
			
		

> I've been running 8-CURRENT using csup to keep up to date.  I am using /usr/share/examples/cvsup/standard-supfile as my supfile.
> 
> I modified the kernel file I'm using (ASUS-EEEPC-901-8.0 which I got from a FreeBSD wiki page) to include the five 'device' lines found in the ral(4) man page:  ral, ralfw, wlan, wlan_amrr, and firmware.  The man page doesn't list RT2860 support, but the original author has been focusing on OpenBSD support and the OpenBSD CVS mailing list archives show that he has committed RT2860 support into OpenBSD last November.  I wish I was clever enough to somehow take that driver and run it on FreeBSD.
> 
> Is it worth making a PR?



which 8.0 version are you using and could you give me pls some more details how have you modified the kernel with RALINK? 

thx


----------



## mathuin (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm running 8.0-CURRENT as of Mar 4.  The section of my message that you quoted has all the details of the change that I can give.

I did make a PR for porting the driver from OpenBSD.  

Also, I tried to compile in NDIS so I could try NDISulating the Windows drivers as someone else has apparently done but 8.0-CURRENT has USB2 and NDIS hasn't yet been ported to USB2 so that doesn't work.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/config-network-setup.html at section 11.8.1.1 has instructions on using Windows drivers -- if you're still on RELENG_7 or 8.0-CURRENT from before the USB1->USB2, that is probably your best bet on getting wireless working today.  I found the Windows drivers on Ralink's website and installed them on a spare Windows box then searched for 'rt2860.inf' and 'rt2860.sys' to use them with ndisgen.


----------



## pacija (Mar 10, 2009)

I am successfully running 7.1-RELEASE on my EEE PC 100HD. I only had to recompile hal with binaries from madwifi in order to make my atheros wifi card work. The only thing that does not work is webcam, i even experimented with bluetooth and managed to pair my phone with it.

Following page was of great help to me:
http://wiki.freebsd.org/AsusEee
Even better was:
http://nighthack.org/wiki/EeeBSD
but unfortunately it is down for some ime now.


----------



## mathuin (Mar 23, 2009)

Okay, NDIS started working again in 8.0-CURRENT.

I recompiled this morning, rebuilt the module with ndisgen, copied the firmware binary into /compat/ndis, and loaded the module.

Here is what showed up in dmesg:

no match for ZwWriteFile
no match for ZwCreateFile
no match for ZwReadFile
ndis0: <802.11n Wireless LAN Card> mem 0xfbef0000-0xfbefffff irq 19 at device 0.0 on pci1
ndis0: [ITHREAD]
ndis0: NDIS API version: 5.0
NDIS: open file /compat/ndis/rate.bin failed: 2

What's with this rate.bin file?  I tried to start wpa_supplicant after that...

Starting wpa_supplicant.
ioctl[SIOCG80211, op 98, len 32]: Invalid argument
ELOOP: remaining socket: sock=5 eloop_data=0x28407140 user_data=0x2840e040 handler=0x8069f40
/etc/rc.d/wpa_supplicant: WARNING: failed to start wpa_supplicant

Is that because of the rate.bin file being missing?  What is that file anyway?  It's not included in the driver distribution that I downloaded...


----------



## nakal (Mar 29, 2009)

I've also bought an Asus Eee PC 1000H for my wife and installed FreeBSD-CURRENT in one of the slices (was drive D: earlier).

Almost everything works, but I could not get the wireless adapter to work. This is not Atheros, this is Ralink and it is not supported by FreeBSD at all. I've heard about some work in perforce (was it a year ago?).

I am really disappointed, because the FreeBSD wiki pages are wrong. You can even see it in the EEE_HEAD dmesg output that the adapter is not being found and the wiki pages say that 901 is the same as 1000H and wireless works on both. Both statements are very wrong. They don't have the same hardware and on both wireless won't work.

I've als tried NDIS wrapper. It fails with an error while loading the module. I suspect that NDIS is broken on CURRENT.


```
ndis0: NDIS ERROR c0001388 (unknown error)
```

Since there is no proper PCI-ID in ral(4), you won't be able to get the adapter to work. I've heard that ral(4) is supported better on OpenBSD and NetBSD. It might be interesting to try one of the alternative BSDs.


----------



## mathuin (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow, I didn't get that kind of error.  Are you running 8.0-CURRENT?

There has been some discussion on freebsd-mobile.  Sam would love to pass the partially-completed driver on to someone who can finish it.  I just want it to work.


----------



## PaulWebster (Mar 31, 2009)

*RE: the partially compelted driver.*

The driver is not incomplete just out of date  it used to compile on 7-current. 

Currently I am up to the stage of it finding the hardware loading the firmware... detecting the rates... just not able to get a list of networks available-_- anyway, im not sure if anyone else is trying to but me and bearperson are attempting to fix this driver for 8-current,

for your enjoyment:

```
pci1: driver added
found-> vendor=0x1814, dev=0x0781, revid=0x00
        domain=0, bus=1, slot=0, func=0
        class=02-80-00, hdrtype=0x00, mfdev=0
        cmdreg=0x0007, statreg=0x0010, cachelnsz=8 (dwords)
        lattimer=0x00 (0 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
        intpin=a, irq=19
        powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
        MSI supports 32 messages, 64 bit
pci0:1:0:0: reprobing on driver added
ral0: <Ralink Technology RT2860> mem 0xfbef0000-0xfbefffff irq 19 at device 0.0 on pci1
pcib4: ral0 requested memory range 0xfbef0000-0xfbefffff: good
ral0: rt2860_attach: Bozo was here.
ral0: MAC/BBP RT2872 (rev 0x0200), RF RT2720 (1T2R)
ral0: bpf attached
ral0: 11b rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps
ral0: 11g rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps
ral0: [MPSAFE]
ral0: [ITHREAD]
pci3: driver added
pci4: driver added
pci5: driver added
pci6: driver added
ral0: rt2860_init_locked: Bozo was here.
ral0: rt2860_stop_locked: Bozo was here.
ral0: trying to load firmware rt2860fw
firmware: 'rt2860fw' version 0: 8192 bytes loaded at 0xc55295e0
ral0: rt2860_load_microcode: loading firmware...
ral0: rt2860_load_microcode: firmware loaded successfully.
ral0: rt2860_stop_locked: Bozo was here.
ral0: detached
eeepc#
```


----------



## PaulWebster (Mar 31, 2009)

A quick note - I noticed how that sounded at the start of the message, Please if you are also trying to make this driver work don't hesitate to get in contact or stop developing believing that you are to late; this is a long way off yet!


----------



## paradox (Apr 3, 2009)

curently i also try to porting rt2860 driver from openbsd to freebsd 8(aka current)
to finish the driver yr need implement(porting) the DMA engine and rx/tx procedure

if some one is intresting the source code (to finish the driver) i can provide it


----------



## paradox (Apr 9, 2009)

>PaulWebster
paradox.lissyara.su/ral.tar.bz2


----------



## mathuin (Apr 10, 2009)

Okay, where do we put it and how do we build it?   There's no obvious place to extract the whole thing that I can see...


----------



## paradox (Apr 10, 2009)

you can put it to any place
and just make at ral/ dir

but


> to finish the driver yr need implement(porting) the DMA engine and rx/tx procedure


----------



## mathuin (Apr 10, 2009)

Okay, the default makefiles apparently treat warnings as errors and this code warns of a zillion unused variables and a couple of other minor things.  I'll try commenting things out and I'll let you know!


----------



## mathuin (Apr 10, 2009)

Okay, I commented out all the unused variables and functions, added in the three cases with 'break' after them, and finally got it to compile.

Just after 'Timecounters tick every 10.000 msec' I get this: (handtyped, be gentle)


```
Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode
cpuid = 0; apic id = 00
fault virtual address   = 0x303d726f
fault code              = supervisor read, page not present
instruction pointer     = 0x20:0xc073ad81
stack pointer           = 0x28:0xc0c20ce0
frame pointer           = 0x28:0xc0c20d1c
code segment            = base 0x0, limit 0xfffff, type 0x1b
                        = DPL 0, pres 1, def32 1, gran 1
processor eflags        = interrupt enabled, resume, IOPL = 0
current process         = 0 (swapper)
trap number             = 12
panic: page fault
cpuid = 0
Uptime: 1s
Cannot dump. Device not defined or unavailable.
Automatic reboot in 15 seconds - press a key on the console to abort
```

The problem went away when I didn't boot with the module installed.  Loading the module after the system boots caused it to hang and I couldn't switch VTs to see what exactly came up on console but I bet it was the same thing.


----------



## paradox (Apr 11, 2009)

this ral/ tars not for testing
you need continue developing(porting) the driver


----------



## bapt@ (Jun 16, 2009)

any news on the driver, how  can I help?


----------



## ccc (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm also very interested.


----------



## ccc (Jul 14, 2009)

I hope freeBSD 8.0 will support these module:

ethernet adapter: Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E
wireless: RALINK, it needs rt2860 module


----------



## ccc (Jul 31, 2009)

I've installed *freeBSD 7.2* on my eeepc 1000H.
Atheros wired was detected automatically:
	
	



```
# ifconfig -a
ale0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=319b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,WOL_MCAST,WOL_MAGIC>
        ether 00:24:32:28:cc:4e
        inet 192.168.2.23 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.2.255
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
```
rt2860 module is still missing at the GENERIC kernel from 7.2.

Perhaps I'll try to create a driver module from windows using *ndisgen:*.
firmware and windows driver can be downloadet at:
http://www.ralinktech.com.tw/data/drivers/RT2860_Firmware_V11.zip

greetings
ccc


----------



## mathuin (Aug 1, 2009)

ccc said:
			
		

> rt2860 module is still missing at the GENERIC kernel from 7.2.
> 
> Perhaps I'll try to create a driver module from windows using *ndisgen:*.
> firmware and windows driver can be downloadet at:
> ...



I tried this earlier in the thread and had no success -- hopefully you will succeed where I failed.  It's not in 8.0-BETA2 either. :-(


----------



## ccc (Aug 1, 2009)

mathuin said:
			
		

> I tried this earlier in the thread and had no success -- hopefully you will succeed where I failed.  It's not in 8.0-BETA2 either. :-(



Where we can send a request to maintainers to put the *ral* module into new 8.0 kernel?


----------



## mathuin (Aug 2, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=132238

I opened a PR five months ago and nothing's happened since.


----------



## PaulWebster (Aug 2, 2009)

If anyone has any experiance with the openbsd DMA engine and any ideas on howto port it over, would be more than welcome


----------



## PaulWebster (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh and a deffinate no no on the ndis idea, I have tried it with multiple drivers and the best result I received was it not working, elsewhere it crashs. May also be worth noting at this point that I have also tried it on every patchset release of 8.x and 7.x so the rumours that are floating about on google about it working are lies or someone has identified the card they are using incorrectly.


----------



## thuglife (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello

I have 1000H and ndis works pretty well.


```
>pciconf -lv 
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x83401043 chip=0x27ac8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Mobile 945GME Express Processor to DRAM Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:	class=0x030000 card=0x83401043 chip=0x27ae8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Mobile 945 Express Chipset Family'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
vgapci1@pci0:0:2:1:	class=0x038000 card=0x83401043 chip=0x27a68086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Mobile 945GM/GU Express Integrated Graphics Controller'
    class      = display
hdac0@pci0:0:27:0:	class=0x040300 card=0x831a1043 chip=0x27d88086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
pcib1@pci0:0:28:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x830f1043 chip=0x27d08086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801G (ICH7 Family) PCIe Root Port'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib2@pci0:0:28:1:	class=0x060400 card=0x830f1043 chip=0x27d28086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801G (ICH7 Family) PCIe Root Port'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib3@pci0:0:28:3:	class=0x060400 card=0x830f1043 chip=0x27d68086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801G (ICH7 Family) PCIe Root Port'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
uhci0@pci0:0:29:0:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x830f1043 chip=0x27c88086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci1@pci0:0:29:1:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x830f1043 chip=0x27c98086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci2@pci0:0:29:2:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x830f1043 chip=0x27ca8086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci3@pci0:0:29:3:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x830f1043 chip=0x27cb8086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci0@pci0:0:29:7:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x830f1043 chip=0x27cc8086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801G (ICH7 Family) USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
pcib4@pci0:0:30:0:	class=0x060401 card=0x830f1043 chip=0x24488086 rev=0xe2 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801 Family (ICH2/3/4/5/6/7/8/9-M) Hub Interface to PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:	class=0x060100 card=0x830f1043 chip=0x27b98086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
atapci0@pci0:0:31:2:	class=0x010180 card=0x830f1043 chip=0x27c48086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801GBM/GHM (ICH7-M Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
ale0@pci0:3:0:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x83241043 chip=0x10261969 rev=0xb0 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Attansic (Now owned by Atheros)'
    device     = 'PCI-E ETHERNET CONTROLLER  (AR8121/AR8113 )'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
ndis0@pci0:1:0:0:	class=0x028000 card=0x27901814 chip=0x07811814 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Ralink Technology, Corp'
    device     = 'Wireless (RT2860/RT2890)'
    class      = network
```


```
> ifconfig
ale0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=319b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,WOL_MCAST,WOL_MAGIC>
	ether 00:24:8c:4e:89:cd
	media: Ethernet autoselect (none)
	status: no carrier
ndis0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
	ether 00:22:43:6c:fd:dc
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11g
	status: associated
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
	options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
	inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x3 
	inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	ether 00:22:43:6c:fd:dc
	inet 192.168.0.17 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.0.255
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet OFDM/24Mbps mode 11g
	status: associated
	ssid Home2 channel 11 (2462 Mhz 11g) bssid 00:05:59:0c:47:60
	country US authmode WPA privacy OFF txpower 0 bmiss 7 mcastrate 9
	mgmtrate 9 scanvalid 60 protmode CTS roaming MANUAL bintval 0
```

I have the  following lines in my rc.conf

```
defaultrouter="192.168.0.1"
hostname="minibot.cybertron.local"

wlans_ndis0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA inet 192.167.0.17 netmask 255.255.255.0"
```


----------



## ccc (Aug 2, 2009)

thuglife said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> I have 1000H and ndis works pretty well.



which freeBSD 'uname -a' have you installed?
how did you install ndis?


----------



## PaulWebster (Aug 2, 2009)

I would love to know what driver also, could you possible upload them and provide a link?


----------



## PaulWebster (Aug 2, 2009)

Looks like its current 

http://www.nabble.com/driver-for-wireless-asus-eeepc-(rt2860)-td21005717.html


----------



## thuglife (Aug 2, 2009)

```
> uname -a
FreeBSD minibot.cybertron.local 8.0-CURRENT-200906 FreeBSD 8.0-CURRENT-200906 #2: Mon Jun 29 04:57:24 EEST 2009     root@minibot.cybertron.local:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MINIBOT  i386
```


```
#ndisgen rt2860.inf rt2860.sys
```

I 've installed the drivers in a XP VM and got rt2860.inf  and rt2860.sys, i 've also used the firmware.

Ensure that you have wireless on from the bios.


----------



## thuglife (Aug 2, 2009)

http://rapidshare.com/files/262933439/rt2860.tar.html
MD5: EABC26A9B0EADA78FEC2CA77A73272E9


----------



## mathuin (Aug 2, 2009)

Thank you so much, thuglife.   I installed your drivers and had near-complete success.

The only problem I had was that DHCP doesn't do the right thing when the machine boots.  I have to start it after logging in with this command:


```
sudo /etc/rc.d/dhclient start wlan0
```

And it gets an address easy as pie.  Wow.  Thanks again.

Any ideas why DHCP doesn't work on boot?


----------



## PaulWebster (Aug 3, 2009)

*RE: dhcp not working*

I am just making world on my eeepc to test these drivers out, but try marking the interface as 'up' before running dhclient


----------



## PaulWebster (Aug 3, 2009)

*RE: confirmation Latest build*

I can confirm that the driver does work with the latest CVS of current as of 2 hours ago.

I just associated to my WPA1 AP and succesfully used dhclient to receive an IP! I have no idea why the hell this did not work last time I tried it -_-, anyhow not tried actually donig anything with it ill post in a few.


----------



## PaulWebster (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh by that I mean with NDIS


----------



## thuglife (Aug 3, 2009)

I 'm glad i could help.

I 'm new to fbsd and i really love it.

:beer


----------



## PaulWebster (Aug 3, 2009)

*May possible try cleaning this one up*

As it is blatently obious that the errors about rate.bin and Zw(Write|Create|Read)File are not neccesary I might try and add them to the ndis sources, if im reading up on what they do... its simply creating a directory without some safety procedures..


----------



## PaulWebster (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok quick check, put some pressure on it and its still stable, created a 1G file on my router/gateway 'dd if=/dev/random of=/home/paul/1GFILE bs=1M count=1000'

This is only a G standard network and I have an asus eeepc 1000 (ssd) the download speed over ftp, via wireless was 6.9M-7M/s to start with before stabilizing at 3.5M/s, This again though is an SSD laptop which the bottleneck is likely the Disks not the network. All is still stable. I also ran a torrent from the machine in question and seen no diminished performance.


----------



## PaulWebster (Aug 4, 2009)

*RE: potential problem*

it seems the driver has issues with small packets, that is simply transactions in one tcp stream that are of low bandwidth, this driver will timeout on cvsup but work with portsnap etc...


----------



## mathuin (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah, I noticed bad performance with instant messaging.  Hmm, wonder why?  I wonder if it'd help to find copies of those two files?


----------



## ccc (Aug 6, 2009)

I'd like to install wireless module on my eeepc 1000h using ndis.
I've downloadet firmware file rt2860.bin from:

http://www.ralinktech.com.tw/data/drivers/RT2860_Firmware_V11.zip

and I have windows driver: RT2860.INF and RT2860.SYS, 
but don't know howto setup using *ndisgen*.


----------



## thuglife (Aug 7, 2009)

Take a look at the handbook.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/config-network-setup.html


----------



## ccc (Aug 7, 2009)

thuglife said:
			
		

> take a look at the handbook.
> 
> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/config-network-setup.html



THX, this is a good manual.
I've converted windows driver using ndisgen:
	
	



```
The file rt2860_sys.ko has been successfully generated.
You can kldload this module to get started.
```
 and now I can load it manually:
	
	



```
# kldload ./rt2860_sys.ko
# kldstat
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   28 0xc0400000 9fab28   kernel
 2    2 0xc0dfb000 289a4    linux.ko
 3    2 0xc0e24000 4a64c    sound.ko
 4    1 0xc0e6f000 1ae38    snd_hda.ko
 5    1 0xc0e8a000 6a45c    acpi.ko
 6    1 0xc5916000 7000     linprocfs.ko
 7    1 0xc5923000 b000     ntfs.ko
 8    1 0xc5d1d000 9000     i915.ko
 9    1 0xc5d2d000 13000    drm.ko
10    1 0xc629e000 225000   rt2860_sys.ko
11    1 0xc64c3000 c000     if_ndis.ko
12    2 0xc64dc000 16000    ndis.ko
```

Then I've copied rt2860_sys.ko into /boot/modules directory and add this lines to /boot/loader.conf:
	
	



```
ndis_load="YES"
if_ndis_load="YES"
rt2860_sys_load="YES""
```
 and it seems to work.


----------



## xen (Aug 24, 2009)

thuglife said:
			
		

> http://rapidshare.com/files/262933439/rt2860.tar.html
> MD5: EABC26A9B0EADA78FEC2CA77A73272E9



I hope it's not too much to ask, but I don't have access to any Windows PC at the moment. Could you post that file again? That would be much appreciated!

I have a Eee PC 1000H, and it's time to try something new.


----------



## thuglife (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't have a domain yet (my ip is dynamic) but you can try ftp.

It would be nice if anyone could host this in a more permanent location.


----------



## xen (Aug 25, 2009)

thuglife said:
			
		

> I don't have a domain yet (my ip is dynamic) but you can try ftp.
> 
> It would be nice if anyone could host this in a more permanent location.



Thanks!
Going to try it when I get around to install it on my 10000H. 

I'm hosting it from my Dropbox: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/26675/RT2860.tar.gz


----------



## egorenar (Dec 13, 2009)

xen said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> Going to try it when I get around to install it on my 10000H.
> 
> I'm hosting it from my Dropbox: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/26675/RT2860.tar.gz



Hi,

here

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7010&page=3

you can find native FreeBSD 7.2 and 8 drivers for this chip.
With hardware encryption


----------



## klanger (Dec 14, 2009)

Is there a need for using eeemon on eeepc with FREEBSD-8.0?

If so, how can I customize it?

I'm loading it, it is seen in kldstat, but I can't change any setting of eeemon... and to be honest i don't see any change in fan speed etc (Fn works though which is most likely due to eeemon.ko module)

Also, how to check eeepc fan-speed?


----------



## klanger (Feb 25, 2010)

OK, after a while I have few answers about eeemon (a very limited info is in google, or I just don't know where to search).

First of all, one need to "install" add to boot/kernel/ eeemon.ko - you can find a link via eeepc freebsd wiki)

Then simply as su


```
kldload eeemon
```

and add to /boot/loader.conf


```
eeemon_load="YES"
```

next to see eeemon module setup just 


```
sysctl dev.eeemon
```

and you'll get something like


```
dev.eeemon.0.%desc: Asus Eee PC Hardware Monitor
dev.eeemon.0.%driver: eeemon
dev.eeemon.0.%parent: isa0
dev.eeemon.0.voltage: 1
dev.eeemon.0.fan_manual: 0
dev.eeemon.0.fan_speed: 40
```

now to set fan speed manually type 


```
sysctl dev.eeemon.0.fan_manual=1
```
From this moment your eeepc cpu temperature is in your hands, so don't forget to monitor cpu temp, and to adjust fan speed if it is needed!


and to change/setup fan speed


```
sysctl dev.eeemon.0.fan_speed=65
```

where 65 could be any number from 0 to 85 (90)

0 is 0 rpm, 25 is about 800 rpm, 65 -> 1700 rpm, and 85 -> 2400 rpm.

to monitor cpu temperature simply type


```
sysctl dev.cpu.0.temperature
```

to see fan speed 


```
sysctl dev.cpu.0.fan
```

That is it. All setting (if not changed in other config file) will be changed to default after a reboot.

Since there is no autoscript for fan control (in FBSD) for eeepc, I'm working on one with a great help from Adcomp form #! forum.

Will update this post, if anything interesting comes out (fan control script).


----------



## klanger (Apr 29, 2010)

Together with regexorcist from http://fossnet.linux-hardcore.com we made a very simple script for eeepc fancontrol.

To make it work, you need eeemon.ko loaded.


```
#!/bin/sh

sysctl dev.eeemon.0.fan_manual=1

var_ref=1
while [ $var_ref > 0 ]
do
   var_result=`sysctl dev.cpu.0.temperature`
   var_temp=`echo "$var_result" | sed 's/dev.cpu.0.temperature: //g'`

   scale=0
   var_setting=`expr $var_temp - 10`
   sysctl dev.eeemon.0.fan_speed=$var_setting

   sleep 10
done
```

Should work on any eeepc with eeeemon working (tested on eeepc 900 with celeron 900Mhz & it works just fine).


----------



## greyulv (May 23, 2010)

Klanger, any suggestions if I loaded the eeemon driver but don't see anything in sysctl?  Running 7.2 FBSD.

The command:

```
# kldstat -v
# 19   1 0xcb617000 3000  eeemon.ko
         Contains modules:
                 Id Name
                 488 isa/eeemon
# sysctl dev.eeemon
# sysctl: unknown oid 'dev.eeemon'
```

What should I look for in dmesg?

Grey


----------



## klanger (May 23, 2010)

Have you downloaded eeemon from the web (links is at eeepc freebsd wiki - at the bottom) and copied it manually to /boot/modules folder (the same for all other modules eg acpi_asus etc) ?

I have eeemon.ko added to FBSD-8.0.

Try 
	
	



```
kldstat
```
and if you'll get eeemon in the list, it means it is loaded, also add eeemon module to /boot/loader.conf

If eeemon is loaded try for eg.:

```
sysctl dev.eeemon.0.fan_speed
```
or just

```
sysctl dev.eeemon.0
```

PS. more info when i'll be login to FBSD, I'm at the moment using DragonFlyBSD 

PS.2 - Try my fan control script which is just above your post - execute it as root, if it works (and change your fan speed then all is loaded and works fine) -


----------



## greyulv (May 24, 2010)

I downloaded the files from the link, ran Make:  Loaded the modules:


```
# kldstat
 1   34 0xc0400000 b1ad40   kernel  
...
 9    1 0xc0fe6000 599c     acpi_asus.ko
...
18    1 0xc6dc4000 3000     eeemon.ko
#
```

And then looked for the eeemon and found nothing:


```
# sysctl -a |grep dev.eeemon
#
```


----------



## klanger (May 24, 2010)

I have to check that once again, but it seems that eeemon doesn't support eeepc BIOs v 1006.

I've upgraded BIOs to be able to boot/install DragonFlyBSD and now eeemon module seems to not work correctly (or at all).

I'll report on that.


----------



## joz (Apr 11, 2011)

Installed *eeemon* on 1005HA, loaded it and same problem as above: *sysctl* doesn't display the appropriate *eeemon* entries to play with fan and temperature.


----------

